# Driver Appreciation Reward



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


----------



## BentOva4Uba (Aug 28, 2018)

I got $1000 as well!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Found this on my app this afternoon. Whoopee I'm in the money.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I got $500


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

$100


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I guess uber is giving me 500 bucks


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Gargraves said:


> I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?


Seems like it is Canadian. With the exchange rate it comes to about $500 US.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah I’m gettin 100 ha, just got the email


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


Just got a notification from uber im getting 500 hundred for my good work.It said it should be in my account by april 27, Yahoo


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Wonder what the guidelines are. I have been driving almost 3 years 8k uber rides

Well I wont look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


Uber only appreciates me half as much as they appreciate you. $500, but I'll take it. Although, free money from Uber??? I think that we are about to get shafted in some colossal, albeit as yet unknown, way.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

$100 here also


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> $100 here also


How long you been doing this


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Son of a.... :biggrin: 
How did you earn it?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> How long you been doing this


I started and only drove the first 1.5 years with only lyft (never turned the uber app on)....about 3500 rides in last year and a half


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

What are the grounds for receiving this award?
Enjoy


----------



## BentOva4Uba (Aug 28, 2018)

If only I had completed 9000 mores trips ???


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Gargraves said:


> I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?


Probably Mexican Peso ?


----------



## Mariemercedes26 (Apr 11, 2019)

I recieved the email notifying me of a $500 reward. In order to recieve the reward my account must “be in good standing.” An someone tell me what that means exactly?


----------



## Wiz65 (Feb 29, 2016)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/11/u...p-to-10000-to-let-prolific-drivers-buy-stock/

Based on lifetime trips.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I started and only drove the first 1.5 years with only lyft (never turned the uber app on)....about 3500 rides in last year and a half


I don't feel appreciated now


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Mariemercedes26 said:


> I recieved the email notifying me of a $500 reward. In order to recieve the reward my account must "be in good standing." An someone tell me what that means exactly?


It means you have to produce a good moral behavior certificate. Or probably have to share your reward who report you to guber. Lol.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

It's for the 2990 trips I've given.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

So whatdaya know


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Damn. I thought I was lucky getting just $100. I guess they value you 5x more than me.

[NG]Owner


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

From what I gathered it's because I did more than 5000 rides


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

$100 here.

I just figured it was going to be followed with an email of rate. reductions.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

*I'll believe it when its deposited lol

for now it's either the app got hacked or its $500 in uber eats fees waived lol*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Got $500 myself lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

HOLY @@@@!!!! HOLY @@@@!!!!

Did hell freeze over? Are pigs flying?

They are giving me $100. I cannot believe it. I am in shock.



jgiun1 said:


> $100 here also


I'm under 2,000 trips and got $100 also. So it looks like the threshold for $500 might be 5,000 trips?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Where's mine?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

$500 for me. If they let me count my Lyft rides it would have been $1000. I think I'll call Lyft support and ask them for the other $500.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> $500 for me. If they let me count my Lyft rides it would have been $1000. I think I'll call Lyft support and ask them for the other $500.


What are they basing it on


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> HOLY @@@@!!!! HOLY @@@@!!!!
> 
> Did hell freeze over? Are pigs flying?
> 
> ...


Yep...that's what someone posted....I'm well over 5,000 trips....just not with Uber. That $100 will go towards two front tires needed for June 1st inspection....JACKPOT


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Seems like it is Canadian. With the exchange rate it comes to about $500 US.


No I am thinking we are getting Colombian pesos lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

$500 for me too! I’m so stoked! What a totally unexpected and welcome surprise! 

I take back 6 of the 22000 negative things I’ve said about Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Look what I got...


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

I've got a tad over 3k rides. I just got this email today.
Holy smokes. Uber really cares (sarcastic). But a pleasant change of pace. Thanks Uber!

Congrats to the drivers who got $500 and $1,000 bonus (if anyone got 10k bonus, fly me out to your city for a party) :smiles:

I can't help but think this is related to their upcoming IPO in stocks. But on other hand, they've got nothing to gain by doing this. Giving away all of this cash is very surprising. I also rescind my last 6 negative remarks, I might've made in other threads against Uber, muhaha.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think good standing means just don't get deactivated this month


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sometimes hard work pays off.. ?
Guys who do more than 70-75 runs a week , deserve it.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Gargraves said:


> I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?


Rubles


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> $500 for me too! I'm so stoked! What a totally unexpected and welcome surprise!
> 
> I take back 6 of the 22000 negative things I've said about Uber.


So for only $1,832,833 more you'll be able to say nice things about Uber. Sounds about right.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

850 rides...I get nothing

I did get a cleaning fee the other day however


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bet this is like the movie Tron: Legacy. 
But in this case someone hacked into the system and gave us these rewards.. And now Uber must act as if they actually wanted to give us the money :-D


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I got a "AttaBoy!" Badge.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber only appreciates me half as much as they appreciate you. $500, but I'll take it. Although, free money from Uber??? I think that we are about to get shafted in some colossal, albeit as yet unknown, way.


They kissed us before they, well you know


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


Probably only a handful at 20k. That 10k bonus would be sweet


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Around April 20th there will be a massive deactivation


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> What are the grounds for receiving this award?
> Enjoy


Have given a ride between 1st of the year and the 7th of April and account is in good standing. There is a sliding scale under 5k rides gets you 100, 5k to 9999k gets you 500, 10k to 19999k gets you 1000, over 20k gets you a nice 10k


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I will be shorting Uber's stock with my $500.

Uber will be making the money back from these awards with another pay cut. LOL!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

libingbing said:


> I will be shorting Uber's stock with my $500


Yeah short selling with the 500 sounds right. Then use the proceeds to buy it when it bottoms out


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Will this bonus be reported to the irs?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Will this bonus be reported to the irs?


Yes in fine quotes you get taxed on it


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Have given a ride between 1st of the year and the 7th of April and account is in good standing. There is a sliding scale under 5k rides gets you 100, 5k to 9999k gets you 500, 10k to 19999k gets you 1000, over 20k gets you a nice 10k


That's a flexible scale. I have 9,560 trips and received the $1,000.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I reactivated (apparently all i needed to do was fix my expired insurance doc)
,
I did one delivery order, took 1 McDonalds order to the tool bag

and I got my $500.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

So nobody here on UP got the $10K award?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Surgeio said:


> So nobody here on UP got the $10K award?


20k plus fares would take 5 to 6 years. I doubt there are many drivers left from that period


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> 20k plus fares would take 5 to 6 years. I doubt there are many drivers left from that period


Yeah, drivers with 20K plus rides probably have a large split between platforms too. I've done about 11,000 trips: 7,500 on Uber and 3,500 on Lyft.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm too new to have received the award, I only have 520 rides since October. If they offer it again I will qualify but I'm glad to see you long term drivers are being rewarded. Good for Uber.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got my email last night $13300 payout for over 21000 rides


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

$500.00. 7000+ rides & almost 3 years.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Mariemercedes26 said:


> In order to recieve the reward my account must "be in good standing.


Round of deactivations coming prior to 4/27. Careful out there.

The bonus is almost an incentive not to drive and risk losing it.

It would have been fun to see what would have happened if the cutoff date was 4/26.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Almost 12k lifetime rides in 23 months here and I got my 1k

But thats like 8 cents extra per ride, pretty weak.


----------



## Androidcoder (Mar 27, 2017)

In old timey carny lingo the $10,000 is called a 'Flash', an item that is completely impossible to win. Except for Deadpool, of course.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> Almost 12k lifetime rides in 23 months here and I got my 1k
> 
> But thats like 8 cents extra per ride, pretty weak.


My initial thought was can you keep the hundred but select that function to just put my rates back at 2014 instead, since you (Uber) want to talk about how long ago it's been for the reward


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> But thats like 8 cents extra per ride, pretty weak.


Yup.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

They give these after they stopped multiplier surge just about evrywhere and also now charge for using destination filter
They are just trying to blind investors right before they do their ipo


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Free money, I'll take it. Thank you Uber.

You may now return to your regular programming.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm too new to have received the award, I only have 520 rides since October. If they offer it again I will qualify but I'm glad to see you long term drivers are being rewarded. Good for Uber.


Next time they do an IPO they will offer it again.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Man, 500 for me and it couldn’t have come at a better time. Thought I was really gonna be screwed this month. Phew!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guess I'm not a valued partner any longer. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Now I wished Uber would hurry up and pay the arbitration settlement. I got $100 for over 4.600 trips, but stopped driving 8 months ago. News I saw was payout starts at 2,500 completed trips and in "good standing", whatever that means.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I was okay with my $100 until I saw all these much bigger rewards.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Thankfully i was over 3,000 rides away from the next tier....

Would have been horrible if i was only hundreds and i put in 80 hour weeks failing to get enough for the next tier up or got shafted somehow.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Driver since late 2015 and 8k rides. No notice for me. Maybe it's because I opted out of arbitration or my acceptance rate is non-existent.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

I can see the headlines now...

"*Uber systems hacked. Drivers sent fake promises of a bonus to hit accounts April 27th*".


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Gargraves said:


> I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?


Probably Canadian ... drivers in the US got $500 ... which converts roughly to $680 Canadian

This is one time when it pays much better to drive X, beat up your car and rack up some miles. Friends who only drove X who started about the same time as me all got $1,000, but since I only drove Select for the first 3 years I had a lot fewer trips and only got $100.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Probably Canadian ... drivers in the US got $500 ... which converts roughly to $680 Canadian
> 
> This is one time when it pays much better to drive X, beat up your car and rack up some miles. Friends who only drove X who started about the same time as me all got $1,000, but since I only drove Select for the first 3 years I had a lot fewer trips and only got $100.


Or maybe it has something to do with average weekly hours online or total trip count? And even might take into account a driver's rating.


----------



## D Raj (Apr 13, 2019)

At the outset, I would like to say that I have received USD 500 as an appreciation bonus, but it's blood money so to speak.Read below why:

A majority of Uber drivers do not understand that this bonus amount is coming from the pockets of Uber drivers themselves. Uber decision-making executives came up with a very cunning strategy to steal the hard-earned money of Uber drivers and then disburse it as appreciation bonus. Read below to understand this modus-operandi completely.

Just recently before the IPO, Uber came out with a new rule that Uber will deduct 40% of the ride amount, if the drivers set their destinations.

I was one of the unlucky Uber driver who set his destination around 20 days back and Uber robbed me of around USD 25 for just one destination ride. When I fought with them and told them that one of their rides took me 70 miles away from my home and I had to set my destination to get back home because my next ride could have taken me 50-100 miles further away, they emailed me and told me that they will give the 40% that they robbed me off to other drivers who did not set their destinations.So, you guys can understand where this appreciation bonus is coming from.

If they robbed me of USD 25 on just one ride, just imagine how many drivers must be setting their destinations everyday and how much money Uber must have robbed them of?

In hindsight, I now believe this was a modus-operandi used by Uber to collect money for the appreciation bonus by robbing poor Uber drivers of their hard-earned money.

An Uber driver breaks his ass for 10-12 hours a day. When a rider takes the driver 50 or 100 miles away from his home, the driver has no other option, but is forced to set the destination for back home. It's a compulsion, unless the driver is willing to either ride back 50-100 miles empty handed or is willing to sleep on the road.

Some cunning Uber executives cashed in on this handicap of Uber drivers and came out with this unique modus-operandi to rob the Uber drivers of their hard-earned money and, at the same time, use this robbed money as the appreciation bonus.
Everybody is discussing about the appreciation bonus, no one is discussing how Uber collected it in the first place. Uber is sucking the blood of its drivers day & night. This appreciation bonus will not wash away its sins.

I have been driving for Lyft ever since and I have been making the riders aware of this modus-operandi used by Uber to rob its driver of their hard-earned money.

I request each & every member here to tell your riders and the world how Uber collected this appreciation bonus money by robbing its own drivers.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

500 for me. Is there any way to see that message again? Android

500 for me. 5400 trips since July 2017. Maybe I should just do lyft for 2 weeks.


----------



## Adiwaniadnan (Apr 13, 2019)

My classmate got damn $13000 CAD


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Adiwaniadnan said:


> My classmate got damn $13000 CAD


you fulltime I am assuming



Ziggy said:


> Probably Canadian ... drivers in the US got $500 ... which converts roughly to $680 Canadian
> 
> This is one time when it pays much better to drive X, beat up your car and rack up some miles. Friends who only drove X who started about the same time as me all got $1,000, but since I only drove Select for the first 3 years I had a lot fewer trips and only got $100.


It still does not pay to put extra 80k miles on car for that extra $1000, but int he end they did work and drive more, so its a little bonus back, probably about $.08 per trip bonus.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I didn't get notice in app or email about my payment. I just got a response from Uber support saying that I am eligible and I will be paid on the 27th $500.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> What are they basing it on


Can someone tell me if Lyft gave rewards also? I heard they did however I never received a notification. I have 11,967 on Uber however only 2,2,943 on Lyft. If Lyft has the same criteria then I should have been notified.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tomabq said:


> Can someone tell me if Lyft gave rewards also? I heard they did however I never received a notification. I have 11,967 on Uber however only 2,2,943 on Lyft. If Lyft has the same criteria then I should have been notified.


Lyft:

10,000 rides gets $1,000

20,000 rides gets $10,000

Everyone else gets squat


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Lyft:
> 
> 10,000 rides gets $1,000
> 
> ...


Thanks I appreciate your help


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tomabq said:


> Thanks I appreciate your help


10% finders fee


----------



## D-River (Mar 13, 2018)

D Raj said:


> At the outset, I would like to say that I have received USD 500 as an appreciation bonus, but it's blood money so to speak.Read below why:
> 
> A majority of Uber drivers do not understand that this bonus amount is coming from the pockets of Uber drivers themselves. Uber decision-making executives came up with a very cunning strategy to steal the hard-earned money of Uber drivers and then disburse it as appreciation bonus. Read below to understand this modus-operandi completely.
> 
> ...


Do you have any proof of this?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Can I do instant pay, 50 cents is worth it to not wonder if you will actually pay it 13 days from now lol


----------



## rbruster (Aug 21, 2016)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


I got the 10g. Five years of driving 6 days a week. When I had about 10k rides I drove an Uber exec and remarked it would be nice if drivers got some IPO shares for every thousand or so rides. He must have passed on the idea.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

rbruster said:


> I got the 10g. Five years of driving 6 days a week.


Congrats, truly remarkable!

I got a measly 1G for 9,700 trips.


----------



## NS_Highlander (Mar 25, 2019)

D Raj said:


> A majority of Uber drivers do not understand that this bonus amount is coming from the pockets of Uber drivers themselves. Uber decision-making executives came up with a very cunning strategy to steal the hard-earned money of Uber drivers and then disburse it as appreciation bonus. Read below to understand this modus-operandi completely.


What Uber has done reminds me of the below quote. They take and steal our money quietly and give some of it back flamboyantly.

*"The welfare state is the oldest con game in the world. First you take people's money away quietly and then you give some of it back to them flamboyantly." Thomas Sowell*


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

NS_Highlander said:


> What Uber has done reminds me of the below quote. They take and steal our money quietly and give some of it back flamboyantly.
> 
> *"The welfare state is the oldest con game in the world. First you take people's money away quietly and then you give some of it back to them flamboyantly." Thomas Sowell*


Here comes another rate cut to make up for the rewards. Can't use the excuse of falling gas prices, so I bet they will make up another BS reason. I also noticed lately the number of missing toll reimbursements have gone up of a sudden. Never forget to check for that !


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

I've done 8000 rides and didn't get any notification of a reward. Should I just wait and see or should I contact UBER?


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if Uber takes 50%, it's their standard operating procedure.


----------



## RobTheDriver (Mar 6, 2019)

Does this mean that they did their taxes and are sharing the wealth? Hahaha!



uberdave2015 said:


> I've done 8000 rides and didn't get any notification of a reward. Should I just wait and see or should I contact UBER?


I would definitely reach to Uber and ask them about it. I would hate for you to miss out on this.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Adiwaniadnan said:


> My classmate got damn $13000 CAD


Basically, your friend got the max $10K USD = $13K CAD ...


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

The ultimate quest we never knew about .. lol


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Gee, here is big, bad, greedy Uber giving us money that they have no obligation to offer.

Then Uber offers to let us get in on the IPO. 

Maybe they're not so bad and greedy after all.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The notice caught me completely by surprise. The cynic in me said " believe it when it arrives " My internal optomist countered with "wonderful - the money will make a real difference."

I'm pleased to see others get this, and thanks to those who posted the complete award schedule.

20K trips? At my pace, that represents a decade of driving. Wow.

I am also pleased to have the chance to "buy in" at the beginning. BTW, the link won't recognize my email address. Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## Boogsie (Mar 19, 2019)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Adiwaniadnan said:


> My classmate got damn $13000 CAD


you better tell them to be extra careful till they actually get the $$. Your account needs to be in good standing. I think ide take time off till I actually had it!!!


----------



## ImranUber (Mar 5, 2019)

I received £760, equivalent to $1000


----------



## Melimel (Mar 25, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Wonder what the guidelines are. I have been driving almost 3 years 8k uber rides
> 
> Well I wont look a gift horse in the mouth


Here are the guidelines.


----------



## Boogsie (Mar 19, 2019)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


I will get $10,000 for 28,600 rides. "Ubering" since March 2015 8-10 hrs a day 6 days a week here in San Fran Bay Area. Before this notice i was hoping Uber will give us AT LEAST $1 per trip ??...
Anyways $10,000 for 28,600 trips, not bad, i'l take it....


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> 850 rides...I get nothing
> 
> I did get a cleaning fee the other day however


850? Not enough newbie.


----------



## Peter Mead (Mar 27, 2017)

2 years. 2,800 rides. 4.94. $100.


----------



## tsmit44 (Mar 7, 2019)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/11/u...p-to-10000-to-let-prolific-drivers-buy-stock/


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Next time they do an IPO they will offer it again.


Doesn't IPO stand for Initial Public Offering? Does that not mean it's a one time thing?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Doesn't IPO stand for Initial Public Offering? Does that not mean it's a one time thing?


I was wondering if anyone would catch that.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

If this actually comes to fruition, of course Uber will make sure the entire world knows about it so be ready for the influx of new drivers shortly after.


----------



## UberRochester (Apr 24, 2019)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


Is this just for Uber or Uber wats too


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Ubereats counts too, but you should have already got it if you're going to. I kinda wish it was based off fares or something....Ive done 14500 trips, but a year and a half ago I switched to premium/XL, make more money but in 1/3 the trips....80weeks of 80 more trips and...yea I would have been just a bit over 20,000 trips
That's just the greed/fomo in me talking though....I guess~


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


Just $100 for me but then I've only been going out 1 or 2 days a week. It pays for a couple of trips to Europe every year!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I received the $500.00 for 7k deliveries, definitely appreciated it.


----------



## Pennypate (Dec 17, 2018)

Gargraves said:


> I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?





Alexxx_Uber said:


> What are the grounds for receiving this award?
> Enjoy


I don't know what the grounds are but it sure is coincidental that they coughed up the cash the same time they are going public...do they REALLY think we are all going to join in with that band of thieves



Mariemercedes26 said:


> I recieved the email notifying me of a $500 reward. In order to recieve the reward my account must "be in good standing." An someone tell me what that means exactly?


Ahhhhhh you're not a convicted felon or a serial killer???


----------



## Sunny3208 (Jan 22, 2018)

janewalch said:


> Did anybody else get this notification? Looks like Uber matched Lyfts bonus reward for lifetime trips. It seems the cutoff was April 7th 2019. I hit my 10,000th ride on April 5th qualifying me for $1,000 bonus. Ya anybody gotten the $10,000 reward for 20,000 lifetime trips?


1 get $ 100


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 311166
> Found this on my app this afternoon. Whoopee I'm in the money.


How long are they going to leave that on the screen,im sick of seeing it everytime i turn it on. Ok ok yoy gave us something now get over it.


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gargraves said:


> I was just told I will be gettting $680. Is it U.S. or Canadian?


it should be in the same currency you normally get paid in.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

ahaha no way id do that many trips for this company, that bonus means you were the devils ***** for a long time and made him lots of money too.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Has anyone asked if it’s Monopoly money lol.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I received the $500.00 for 7k deliveries, definitely appreciated it.


I got 1000 for 12000 rides, Is better than nothing.

But an insult of 7 to 8 cents extra per ride.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s only Monopoly money, Uber will now have to cut our income even more to recoup that bonus.


----------

